# Water Retrieving Tests



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Anyone participate? We're going to our first practice tomorrow, after watching friends work their PWDs in a water trial. Wondering what to expect, if there are good resources out there, etc. TIA!


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

Sorry, I don't. It's funny, for being waterdogs and all, my standards really don't like water. 
Seamus will tolerate it but he doesn't like it. Teaghan, on the other hand, hates it!



SpooOwner said:


> Anyone participate?


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

StdPooDad said:


> Sorry, I don't. It's funny, for being waterdogs and all, my standards really don't like water.
> Seamus will tolerate it but he doesn't like it. Teaghan, on the other hand, hates it!


Ha, neither of mine love the water either. You have to build the interest. Apparently the first few practice sessions are really about just getting the dog excited about water. One of my spoos shows more promise than the other, but we'll see how long it takes to develop his confidence.


----------

